# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Linja 67V

## hana

Nyt kun Tuusulanväylällä otetaan käyttöön Yhdyskunnantien pysäkit niin olisiko aika poistaa 67:n V-versio ja lisätä vaikka ne perusreitin lähdöiksi.

----------


## Makke93

> Nyt kun Tuusulanväylällä otetaan käyttöön Yhdyskunnantien pysäkit niin olisiko aika poistaa 67:n V-versio ja lisätä vaikka ne perusreitin lähdöiksi.


500m päässä Yhdyskunnantien pysäkeistä ei ole kuin kolmasosa 67V:n palvelualueesta Torpparinmäessä. Muutenkin perusversion vuoroväli on ruuhkassa 10min, eli nopeampi linjavariaatio parantaa palvelutasoa ja keventää kuormaa peruslinjalta paljon enemmän kuin parin minuutin vuorontihennys hitaammalla reitillä jonka kapasiteettia määrittää muiden linjojen kanssa jaettu osuus.

----------


## hana

> 500m päässä Yhdyskunnantien pysäkeistä ei ole kuin kolmasosa 67V:n palvelualueesta Torpparinmäessä. Muutenkin perusversion vuoroväli on ruuhkassa 10min, eli nopeampi linjavariaatio parantaa palvelutasoa ja keventää kuormaa peruslinjalta paljon enemmän kuin parin minuutin vuorontihennys hitaammalla reitillä jonka kapasiteettia määrittää muiden linjojen kanssa jaettu osuus.


Mutta eihän millään muuallakaan Helsingin alueella ole nopeampaa V-versiota ja linjoja ollaan muutenkin haluttu yhtenäistää että eri versioita olisi mahdollisimman vähän. Kaikista hassuinta tuossa 67V:ssä on se, että sillä on eri lähtölaituri Rautatieasemalla kuin 67:lla.

----------


## Makke93

> Mutta eihän millään muuallakaan Helsingin alueella ole nopeampaa V-versiota ja linjoja ollaan muutenkin haluttu yhtenäistää että eri versioita olisi mahdollisimman vähän. Kaikista hassuinta tuossa 67V:ssä on se, että sillä on eri lähtölaituri Rautatieasemalla kuin 67:lla.


Oma linjavariaatio on olosuhteiden sivutuote. Torpparinmäki on pussinperä, jonka läpi ei voi ajaa toista linjaa, joka keventäisi 67:n kuormaa samalla kun se toimisi hieman hitaanpana linjana seuraavalle alueelle pohjoiseen. 67:n reitillä ei ole myöskään pääsyä Tuusulanväylälle Yhdyskunnantien ja Pakilantien välillä, eli 67V ei pysty palvelemaan samalla paria seuraavaa aluetta etelään. Muualla Helsingissä ei kai sitten ole ollut näin huonoja olosuhteita linjastojärjestelyille, että olisi tavittu tällaista ratkaisua. Minusta ei taas ole järkevää, että tasapuolisuuden tai selkeyden nimissä huononnetaan palvelutasoa ilman että edes rahaa säästyy.

Lähtölaituri on varmaan sekin kompromissi Rautatientorin tilanpuutteen takia.

----------


## Bellatrix

> Mutta eihän millään muuallakaan Helsingin alueella ole nopeampaa V-versiota


Ehkä ei, mutta hitaampi V-versio on ainakin linjalla 97.

----------


## Resiina

Viimeksi kun ajoin kyseistä 67V vuoroa niin asiakkaat olivat huolissaan siiträ että loppuuko V-vuorot kokonaan kesäksi.

Se miten Tuusulantien uudet pysäkit vaikuttavat linjan 67V matkustajamääriin selviää vasta syksyllä, näin kesällä on hankala arvioida matkustajamääriä kokonaisuutena johtuen ihmisten kesälomista. 

Linja-auton kuljettaja
Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne

----------


## JT

> Se miten Tuusulantien uudet pysäkit vaikuttavat linjan 67V matkustajamääriin selviää vasta syksyllä, näin kesällä on hankala arvioida matkustajamääriä kokonaisuutena johtuen ihmisten kesälomista.


67V:ssä saat varman istumapaikan, mutta vaikka Tuusulanväylän seutulinjoilla on kokonaisuutena tiheä vuoroväli, siellä riski vain seisomapaikan saamiseen on melko suuri.

----------

